# NYU Grads -- Mick Casale's list of 50 Questions?



## Sabin

Hey everyone! Long time lurker. Question for the NYU MFA folk.

I just read in Hollywood Reporter that Shaka King prizes Mick Casale's list of 50 Questions to ask before starting a feature as among the most important tools in his arsenal. Would anyone be interested in chatting with me about these questions as well as Casale's lesson plan? I'm fascinated.


----------

